# Anchoring or Mooring near Washington DC



## JohnnyReb (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi:
I am new to sailnet under this name. I had been a member long ago but I guess the member name was purged during one of the transfers or upgrades of the site.

My family and I intend to sail from FL up the eastern seaboard this summer and fall. One destination will be Washington DC.
Anyone have any information about anchorage and/mooring locations near the metro line?
Thanks
JR
Robb Kiker


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

JohnnyReb said:


> Hi:
> I am new to sailnet under this name. I had been a member long ago but I guess the member name was purged during one of the transfers or upgrades of the site.
> 
> My family and I intend to sail from FL up the eastern seaboard this summer and fall. One destination will be Washington DC.
> ...


Robb,

There are people here who can really help but I had a few thoughts.

For sailboats you can get up to D.C. Once you are in the area there are a few options. I often see boats anchored near the Gangplank Marina, and there seems to usually be more room there, I haven't seen it so crowded that nobody else could anchor there. There are a few marinas in the area. The Gangplank and the yacht club beside it are probably the closest to a Metro stop, but none of them on that side of the river is that far away, a few blocks maybe. There are plenty of other places to anchor, I'm sure, but I haven't seen people anchoring in other places routinely, just right there in front of the Gangplank Marina.

Edit, here is a picture that shows the Gangplank Marina. Over to the left of all those boats is the wide open area that people anchor boats, there are often 10+ boats anchored there during the summer. If you follow that bridge in the middle of the picture from left to right, there is a Metro stop basically at the hotel at the right most end of that bridge, so you can see it is really close.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gangplank and other marinas in the area may also have transient slips, if you're just up for a few days. 

Alexandria, VA, also has a town marina IIRC. Don't know how good Metro access from there is though.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Alexandria wouldn't be a good option -- not very protected for anchoring and the King Street Metro stop is too far away. If you have bikes it might work, as might Washington Sailing MArina. WSM is immediately south of Reagan National Airport, you could walk or ride bikes (on a path) to the RNA Metro stop.

But BY FAR the best location for visiting DC is the one that WindMagic described. Good, protected anchorage, with easy dinghy access to Gangplank Marina (they charge a small fee to boats that are anchored out, which gives access to the showers, dinghy dock, etc) and nearby Metro stop. Heck, you can walk to many of the downtown attractions from there without even getting aboard the Metro.

On your chart, the basin in WindMagic's photo is located at the northwest end of the waterway called "Washington Channel". Washington Channel shares a common mouth on to the Potomac with the Anacostia River.

Just a bit further up Washington Channel, under that bridge (too low for larger sailboats but fine for powerboats and dinghies), is another marina called Washinton Marina. They have a good chandlery, for outboard and auxiliary engine parts, marine supplies, etc. They are a dealer for Mercury, Honda, Yanmar, etc.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gangplank*

Highly recommend Gangplank Marina. I keep my Jeanneau 36 there and they are great folks. A transient slip or anchoring out under thier supervision will give you access to heads, showers, laundry, and a very friendly Sunday morning Captain's Coffee. It's walking distance from the La'Enfant metro stop and the National Mall with all the Smithonian Museums and monuments.

James Creek is a short ways up the Anacostia next to USCG HQ and it also has transient slips, but it's a long walk to the Mall or metro. You will have to cab it to either.

Enjoy DC!


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

When you come into the Washington Channel you will need to check in with the DC Harbor Police. They will do a papers check on your boat. After that you can anchor for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the great advice! I am going with the Gangplank marina; Look like the perfect solution for my family.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Both the Gangplank and Capital Yacht Club Marinas are very expensive if you can even get a transient slip. We spent 3 weeks anchored in front of the Gangplank. We initially started using the Capital YC to land our dink. They were charging $15/day. It's a nice facility but we really didn't need their showers or laundry. It did have a bar where they'll accept cash. But that wasn't a consideration either. Being that we were cost conscious cruisers, okay we were cheap, we switched to the Gangplank Marina dinghy dock after a week. They only charged $10/day and $60 for the entire week. Our stay was 3 weeks overall. Either facility is fine. 
One word of caution. If you anchor out and go in to check in with the harbor police, DO NOT use their docks. It looks inviting, but they may arrest you for trespassing as indicated on the signs. You think, I'm going to them so why not, but don't do it. Just land at one of the marinas and enter the police facility from shoreside. 
And if you want to do a White House tour, start planning now. You need to go through your local Senator or Congressman.
It's a great trip, allow as much time as you can.
Scott
http://www.freewebs.com/schuckergoldie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is involved in a "papers check" with the harbor police? I'd hate to come up short with what's required.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Albie said:


> What is involved in a "papers check" with the harbor police? I'd hate to come up short with what's required.


Give them a call and ask. 

If you call Gangplank they'll give you the number and a name for who to call, the harbor police is right next to the Gangplank marina.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Albie said:


> What is involved in a "papers check" with the harbor police? I'd hate to come up short with what's required.


I expect they want to see that your boat is legally titled and registered.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Feel free to PM for some things to see when in DC. I work at the US House of Representatives and am in Washington every day during the week so maybe we could meet up and I could have an information packet for you. The metro is the best way to travel in DC and is safe and clean. It will take a few days just to see the different Smithsonion Museums. I could get you ion the Capitol the easy way without waiting 2 hours in a tour line to get in. When is your expected arrival?

The marina you are choosing is an excellent one.

I also keep my boat up near Baltimore and have sailed the bay extensively for the last 20 years or so and would be able to give you infomation on some of the other great places to visit on the Chesapeake like Solomons, Cambridge, St Michaels, and of course Anaapolis and Innner Harbor Baltimore are detinations you do not want to miss and stay a few days in each.

Annapolis was the capitol Maryland and of the US during the War of 1812 and also the site the slave trade happened and Kunte Kinte landed in when he came from Africa. There are great restaurants..the Naval Achademy and is also known as the sailboat capital of the East. Baltimore has the tremendous Aquarium and Little Italy as well as Camden Yards within walking distance of the water.

The other towns are quaint and distinctive and very sailor friendly with marinas and good anchorages. Let me know if I can help.

Dave


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Chef

Annapolis still is the capital city of the great state of Maryland...an even better place to spend time than DC or Baltimore. Or do all three this summer!!

Just getting to and fro with places like Solomon's St Michaels, Oxford, Kent Island and all the others is just icing on the cake.

dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

kd3pc, oops yes annapolis is still the maryland capital...sorry about the miscue. I stand corrected. I however respectfully disagree with your assesment of spending more time in Annapolis than D.C or Baltimore.

Having lived in Annapolis for 5 years I would not agree it has more to offer than DC. Annapolis is a great town with lots to do and quaintness as well as good restaurants. It however does not compare to the many excursions, museums, history, or restaurants in Washington, DC. Not to mention the Corchran , National Gallery of Art, Kennedy Performing Arts Center, Spy Museum, Fords Theater, Arlington, Mount Vernon, The White House, Capitol Hill, Lincoln , Washington, Jefferson, and Vietnam Memorials, National Archives, 5 Smithsonium Museums, Buearu of Engraving ( Pallets of $500 sheets on the floor) and the sobering renown Holocust Museum to mention a few of the attractions to see and fill up your camera and mind with. No trip to the Washington area is complete without a few days in Annapolis. Inner Harbor is also neat and historic and rife with restaurants outclassing Annapolis and include one of the best Aquariums in the US, Historic Fort McHenry, and Camden Yards within walking distance. Spending the bulk of your time in DC, 3 or 4 days each in Annapolis and Baltimore is wise planning on your part. You will never run out of things to, do in D.C. and it is truly a unique city, not to mention it is the nations capital. Thigs you see in D.C you will remember for a lifetime. Annapolis is a great place to relax.

Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, most of the museums in DC are free, being part of the Smithsonian. The Corcoran is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

*Anchoring in Washington Channel*



Trekka said:


> I expect they want to see that your boat is legally titled and registered.


I called them on the phone upon arrival. They simply wanted the name and length of the boat, my name, address, and phone number, and the planned date of departure. They require two anchors off the bow and recommend a Danforth type. The whole process was pretty informal.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

boydgatlin said:


> I called them on the phone upon arrival. They simply wanted the name and length of the boat, my name, address, and phone number, and the planned date of departure. They require two anchors off the bow and recommend a Danforth type. The whole process was pretty informal.


So which boat are you? I'll try to pick you out as I pass over 14th St Bridge on the bus ride home this afternoon.

I'm across from the Hirschorn, so drop a line if you need any local assistance.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

I live in Arlington & work downtown, too (my boat's on the Occoquan, about 25 mi. downriver, S. of Mount Vernon & Mason Neck ... same offer as midlifesailor ....


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

boydgatlin said:


> The whole process was pretty informal.


Glad to hear that.


----------

